# North West



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Just wondered if anyone here was going.


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Yes - with 4 cats!!!!!


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

carolmanycats said:


> Yes - with 4 cats!!!!!


You crazy woman you!!

Hope it goes well. I have a show in Basel this weekend. Sandy's second outing so fingers crossed for him please!

Izzie


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm not. Good luck Carol & Izzie @ your shows.


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

I might be there it just depends on mona if she has had her babies as friend is taking two maine coons


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm going with two cats. First time I am going with more than one & possibly the first time alone as my fiance is working! Argh! Hopefully I can interest my sister as I can't imagine what having more than one cat on your own at vetting in is like!!!!


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I am expecting to be there with two cats.

Liz


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

messyhearts said:


> I'm going with two cats. First time I am going with more than one & possibly the first time alone as my fiance is working! Argh! Hopefully I can interest my sister as I can't imagine what having more than one cat on your own at vetting in is like!!!!


I took five to the Supreme one year I think - alone. That WAS fun!

Liz


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Biawhiska said:


> I'm not. Good luck Carol & Izzie @ your shows.


Thanks hun, need all the luck I can get lol! Its a pretty straightforward trip and Im taking two so it should be fun.

When is your next show?

Izzie


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I was out last weekend. Next show now is when I'm taking my cat into the ped pet classes in a few weeks.


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Biawhiska said:


> I was out last weekend. Next show now is when I'm taking my cat into the ped pet classes in a few weeks.


Gosh was that only last weekend? Time flies doesn't it!

Only a month for the World winners show, I absolutely can't wait!

Izzie


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

lizward said:


> I took five to the Supreme one year I think - alone. That WAS fun!
> 
> Liz




Don't you need to bring them to the ring too at the Supreme? That must have been hectic.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

The stewerds do


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Ah. Wasn't sure how like TICA it was.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Two were just on club row as I recall, and three competing. One of my pupils at school at the time was a cat breeder's son and he helped me with the carrying, which I badly needed! Never ever again!

Liz


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

lizward said:


> Two were just on club row as I recall, and three competing. One of my pupils at school at the time was a cat breeder's son and he helped me with the carrying, which I badly needed! Never ever again!
> 
> Liz


I bet your feet must have been killing you after that. I bet you enjoyed it though!

Izzie


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I vividly remember getting it all back to the car afterwards which was NOT fun! I couldn't phyiscally do it now. I did like having the two cats on club row though, that was fun. I seem to recall one of the others got BOB too so it was worth the trip.

Liz


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

how did you get on?


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Pretty well 

Took 4, mixed results, all 3 who were in Open classes came 2nd - Dream went on to win one side class then be placed 2nd and 3rd in everything else, Tiffany was unplaced in 2 side classes (why on earth I entered her in one of them I shall never know as I KNOW the judge does not like Selkirks - senior moment when entering that one I think LOL) but won the other out of 2.

Raffles won all his other classes, including the 2 Royal Canin ones - the 2009/2010 heat class and the 2008/2009 Grand Regional Final one, then won the overall heat, so qualifies now already for next year's Final - and then went on to win this year's Final!!!!!!! In his last 2 shows - this and Wyvern - he has won BOTH heats (Midlands and North), come 4th overall in the Midland Final and won the Northern one - rough calculation a very welcome total "haul" of RC vouchers worth £82!!!!!!!!










And, the "first" - we proudly present the UK/GCCF's very first Grand Premier Selkirk Rex - Grand Premier Crinkles Jack Frost!!!!!!!! he also got the BOB and a 3rd in a biggish side class (only entrered him in the Grand, BOB and 2 side to try to have him handled a bit less as he has got grumpy recently.










So proud of them

Carol


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Congratulations to Raffles and to your Selkirk boy, that's a wonderful achievement!

My Mitzy (Tiffanie) got her second CC (and also won the breeders class where she beat two Chs and a GrCh which was rather nice!). Basil (Burmese) got his CC withheld 

Liz


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2009)

Oh, theres a show in the North West? 
Where abouts?


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

It was in Leigh.

We had a good day. My Maine Coon got her second PC & had a 1st, 2nd & 3rd in her miscs but haven't a clue who she beat as I couldn't find a cash machine to get a programme!!! She got quite a bit of attention in the MC section as she is starting to fill out. 

My Birman, in my eyes, didn't do as well. I had high hopes but he came second in a class of two against a kitten older that was a lot smaller than him & of his side classes he got a 3rd with one no place & the other I haven't a clue about as results weren't ready when I left & I just wanted to go home. His breeder reckoned he came 2nd & spoke to the judge but when I came home the judge she spoke to about my cat wasn't a judge for any classes he was entered for even with judge changes... He did well in himself for a first trip out, though. I expected a fuss as he scratches at shut doors to get to me but he took it in his stride. Am thrilled with him.  I am glad I wasn't intending on going to the Supreme as I stupidly thought he was a shoe in.

Congrats on everyone elses results! By the sounds of it, it was a good day for a lot of people. Spoke to a couple of ladies who gained titles yesterday.


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hello,

Well done to everyone who did well yesterday, sounds like a mixed bag of results but very good results too! 

Well done to CMC and the ever stunning Raffles and of course Jack on his new title. I bet there was some celebrating in your household last night.

Best wishes

Izzie


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Well done Li and commiserations about the WH. Wish I'd have found you to say hi!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Nice one Carol,and so you should be proud,they worked there magic and it shows


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Thanks everyone, they are stars and we are so, so lucky to have them, just cannot believe our luck sometimes. To have been forunate enough to have found such a quality Selkirk in our very first venture into the pedigree world is unbelieveable enough in itslef, but to also have such a phenomenal HP as Raffles, well, at times i am beyond words. Just count our blessing every day.


----------



## allison6564 (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi all and well done! Sorry couldn't find you Carol but to be honest my six year old was bored after half an hour and was really hard work. Glad I took him though as I now know not to take him to the shows we enter, think he would drive me mad!!!LOL Will ask dad to bring him in the afternoon.

Ollie's sister showed for first time and won two 1st's which was great news.

Gllad I went as I had nver been to a show before and at least now have some idea!!!
Well good congrats again and I will meet you at the show.
Allison


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Big weldone to everyone and their cats xxx


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

My friend Shelley went to the show yesterday and showed two of her maine coons with the boy winning his open class and getting 2 other 1sts and 2x 2nds so she was well pleased think the name of her cat was coonaria cool runnings?

She came and picked me up about 11am so i could go to the show and spy on the british lol but no female adults were there and only 2 kittens.

I also thought it was pretty warm in the hall too and maybe a little cramped but overall i enjoyed it as was nice to catch up with a few friends.

Congratulations to those what had cats and kittens do well.

Alan


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Alansw8 said:


> My friend Shelley went to the show yesterday and showed two of her maine coons with the boy winning his open class and getting 2 other 1sts and 2x 2nds so she was well pleased think the name of her cat was coonaria cool runnings?


Oh I think that was a kitten that beat my Birman in a couple of classes. Didn't get chance to see him, though.


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Check out chrishellcats pics of her maine coones is on there or go to mine and then click on shellys page 

Airliebird British Shorthairs - ABOUT ME


----------



## golfgirl (Oct 8, 2009)

Good luck Carol & Izzie


----------

